# Anyone having trouble with frozen reptile??



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I made an order from the above company to be despatched on the 15th but still havent received it. I've emailed them everyday with no response and when I've tried phoning it says the number does not exist. Anyone else having trouble?
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Id get a refund asap, cant believe they are still taking orders, loads on here have ordered but not received anything, company us having major problems. Have a read
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/1034004-feozwn-reptile.html
loads of people on other sites having same problems as well.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've purchased from them loads in the past and never had problems, I want a refund but dont know how Im going to get that sorted as they arent replying to me at all.
JB Owens


----------



## swellben (Jul 2, 2014)

hi

Here at swell we also do frozen food. we do every size of mice, rats, chicks ect. if your order is placed before 12pm Monday to Thursday we will dispatch it that day for next day delivery. 
we also have a dedicated office team that is also on the phone Monday to Friday from 9am to 5pm to help any one out.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

jb92 said:


> I've purchased from them loads in the past and never had problems, I want a refund but dont know how Im going to get that sorted as they arent replying to me at all.
> JB Owens


Same as everyone else all regular customers then nothing. How did you pay? If via paypal or through your bank/credit card you don't need them to reply to get your money back.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

It was with a credit card, should I just contact my credit card provider? 
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

jb92 said:


> It was with a credit card, should I just contact my credit card provider?
> Regards
> JB Owens


I would and just tell them to cancel the transaction and credit you the money back.


----------



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

I have also been having problems with them my wife waited in all day for delivery and it didn't arrive I am lucky as I used a credit card for this transaction and as its over £100 I will be contacting them today to get them to refund my money I am also contacting my local trading standards office with the details of my case. May I as that anyone else who is or has experienced problems with this company does the same. If they get enough information they can act and make sure that others aren't duped in the same way or lose any money. 

My advice is contact your banks/ credit card company and make sure you get refunds then contact trading standards with the details and tell everyone who will listen the details of your case so this doesn't happen again to anyone else.

By only giving the facts of your case you are not breaking any slander or liable law so speak up


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

@ JB92 what was the order value and who do you bank with? Lloyds got my money back via chargeback. Read THIS and you will have all the information you need. Make sure you keep all the emails you have sent as the bank may need them to make a claim. 

Try not to worry too much, the banks share information so they will know that they are a bad company and others have had problems with them, so you will get your money back without any hassle! Also send Frozen Reptile an email stating you wish to cancel the order with immediate effect and that you want a full refund, as by law you have to give them time to sort things out if you haven't asked for the order to be cancelled.


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

Prem Morph said:


> I am lucky as I used a credit card for this transaction and as its over £100 I will be contacting them today to get them to refund my money


For under £100 you can get you money back via chargeback which most banks recognise! See the link in my post above this one 



> When you can use chargeback
> If the item or service you've bought was under £100, you may still be covered by chargeback.
> Chargeback is not enshrined in law like Section 75, but it is part of what is known as Scheme Rules, which participating banks subscribe to.
> It applies to all debit cards, although exact rules may vary between the Visa, Maestro and American Express networks.
> Chargeback also applies to credit cards and is particularly useful where Section 75 is not applicable – for goods costing less than £100, for instance.


----------



## ClickRick (Aug 12, 2013)

I ordered some rats (paid by PayPal), got nothing, heard nothing, so raised an issue with PayPal, who didn't take long to find in my favour and say they were going to issue a refund.
However, the refund "failed", as they couldn't get money from FR's bank.
Not sure what my next step is :banghead:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've managed to get Santander to send me disclaimer notes to claim my money back so hopefully it'll all be sorted soon but I cant say they've been very efficient in helping me!
JB Owens


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

ClickRick said:


> I ordered some rats (paid by PayPal), got nothing, heard nothing, so raised an issue with PayPal, who didn't take long to find in my favour and say they were going to issue a refund.
> However, the refund "failed", as they couldn't get money from FR's bank.
> Not sure what my next step is :banghead:


In my experience paypal will pay you then put a hold on any money they get into their paypal,to cover the debt.


----------

